# What is a suspension bind?



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

I was reading how to adjust shocks and it said to make sure that there are no binds in the suspention before adjusting. What is a suspension bind?


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

S14240SR said:


> I was reading how to adjust shocks and it said to make sure that there are no binds in the suspention before adjusting. What is a suspension bind?



Make sure your suspension is not rubbing parts that it isnt supposed to.

Incorrectly installed springs can cause this.


----------

